# MSI R7850 Power Edition 2 GB



## W1zzard (May 22, 2012)

MSI has taken the powerful TwinFrozr IV cooler from the MSI Lightning and put a shrunk down version on their HD 7850 Power Edition. Thanks to an overclock out of the box the card can match last generation's HD 6950 in performance, without a significant increase in power consumption.

*Show full review*


----------



## ca_steve (May 25, 2012)

Thanks for the review. What were you seeing for fan rpm at idle/load? Could you take a look at what can be done to calm the fan noise down using Afterburner?


----------



## Widjaja (May 25, 2012)

Good to see it was some sort of head spreader for the RAM and VRM.


----------



## W1zzard (May 25, 2012)

ca_steve said:


> Thanks for the review. What were you seeing for fan rpm at idle/load? Could you take a look at what can be done to calm the fan noise down using Afterburner?



the fan % was 50%.

given the temperature headroom, there is lots of potential to quieten down the fan, simply a question how much temps you'd like to trade for low noise


----------



## Game214 (May 25, 2012)

Hello, I'm new here 

anyway, what's happened to the overclocking?
only 1120? at how much volt?
coz when I see MSI Power Edition with 'triple overvoltage' written on it, I see massive overclocking. i might buy this one for overclocking.

thanks for information


----------



## RejZoR (May 25, 2012)

Looks my MSI HD6950 2GB Power Edition OC is not that bad considering it's from "the old series".
And i have the same cooler which is really super quiet if you set it so. Unfortunately i cannot overclock mine even for 25MHz which sucks but still, it's clocked quite high from the factory.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 25, 2012)

How high does the CCC limit go?

Did you try using MSI Afterburner to over clock?


----------



## Casecutter (May 25, 2012)

Performance/$ is very good right now at MSRP.  It will be very nice when a $220-230 price with competition and a rebate comes along. 

Buying this now and seeing what you can unlock with a tweak from Afterburner would just sweet your purchase.  Depending on when and what Nvidia can supply as the GTX660ti is a consideration, but when’s that... weeks or now we hear months?  Figure Nvidia will almost certainly slot the 660 right between a 570-580 performance and set MSRP at $300-330.  You can see right where such a GTX660 would slot, 4-6% less (performance/$) than something like this a nice OC'able 7850.

A card like this isn't a bad buy right today so W1zzarrd saying "Highly Recommend" is justifiable, and why there been no good reason to sit on the sidelines if $250 has been the opening for your wallet.


----------



## RejZoR (May 25, 2012)

I've tried overclocking with MSI Afterburner, overvolting, raising Power limit, nothing. It works for a while perfectly, no artifacts, but then GPU just restarts itself and the game freezes for couple of seconds.


----------



## Casecutter (May 25, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I've tried overclocking with MSI Afterburner, overvolting, raising Power limit, nothing. It works for a while perfectly, no artifacts, but then GPU just restarts itself and the game freezes for couple of seconds.


You've got the R6950 Twin Frozr III PE/OC (850Mhz or 6-7% OC), and you get it another 25Mhz above that before the game just freezes on the screen?  I would say the card should be expected to give you 900Mhz normally. I don't know it might be the "luck of the draw" and you got a bum card, or a PSU and/or mobo that's acting up.  Have you monitored the temperature while in a stress test? Heck I might say remove and re-seat the cooler with good thermal compond.


----------



## SonDa5 (May 25, 2012)

RejZoR said:


> I've tried overclocking with MSI Afterburner, overvolting, raising Power limit, nothing. It works for a while perfectly, no artifacts, but then GPU just restarts itself and the game freezes for couple of seconds.





Thanks but the question was for the OP who did the review.


----------



## PinkDefault (Jun 27, 2012)

I bought this card yesterday, and I have began to do some benchmarks.
The peak temperature in BF3/Furmark/3DMark/Heaven I have seen is 57C. You can barely hear it, as it only ramps up to around 45% ~ on fan.
Heaven Score 4XAA = 46.7FPS AVG (i5 3570K).
3D Mark 11 = P7196 (with Virtu MVP on)
Clocks = Standard (950/1200).
ASIC = 83.6%


----------



## gopal (Jul 10, 2012)

i will have this in 30-50 days


----------

